
Facebook Groups may soon charge monthly subscription fees for access - rmason
https://www.theverge.com/2018/6/20/17484876/facebook-groups-monthly-subscription-service-fees-access
======
rmason
What got me to really become active on Facebook was groups. This would take my
visits from daily to monthly in a heartbeat. Can't blame them for trying but
this is a bad idea.

